# Mfta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

4,6,7,8,9,11,14,17,18,20,21,22,23,27,28,29,30,31,36,41,42,43,44,46,48,50,51,52,53,57,58,59,
60,62,65,66,67,68,69,70,72,73,74,75,77,78,79,80

48 total


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Q callbacks too the water blind
3-7-9-18-19-20-22-23-28-29-32-34-37-38


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Q call backs to the 4th
3-7-9-18-19-20-22-23-29-32-34-38


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Are they going to finish the Q today?


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Go for it Rita girl -- #18.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun said:


> Are they going to finish the Q today?


Nope water marks on the west end of the main grounds in the morning


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to the Water Blind: 32 dogs

4, 6, 8, 9, 14, 18, 20, 23, 27, 28, 30, 31, 36, 41-44, 46, 50-52, 57, 59, 60, 62, 66, 68, 69, 75, 77-79

Amateur First Series is a triple with 2 Retireds


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind :
(unofficial) 1 11 12 16 21 22 23 27 32 40 44 47 51 54 57 61 62 (17 dogs). Raining steadily, 56°.

Unofficial Open results:
1 Stinger Kampo / Fred--qualifies for both Nationals. not sure about titles.
Ray Voigt 2 & 4
Dave Davis 3rd with Tripp
Sorry, do not know jams


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Amateur callbacks to waterblind :
> (unofficial) 1 11 12 16 21 22 23 27 32 40 44 47 51 54 57 61 62 (17 dogs). Raining steadily, 56°.
> 
> Unofficial Open results:
> ...


If Fred ran FC Stinger, this 1st will make him an AFC. Big Congrats to Fred and Stinger.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

amateur poison bird wb. short land entry into channel . up on first point on right. cast into wind & up on 2nd point on left. cast towards poison bird point. up on pb point & cast off into wind. swim another 75 yards in channel & exit water. hold line into strong wind & run 100 yards to blind on a mound that is up against dark trees . you have to watch for blind planter. he is invisible against the dark background as he plants the blind.

Fred ran Stinger in Open.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Wind and rain were like a monsoon. sheets of water came across the field.
Callbacks to watermarks (unofficial): 1 12 22 32 44 54 61.
Nice callbacks. Dogs that failed the blind were dropped (IMO).


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Amateur*

amateur results (unofficial):
1 Snerdley Parrott
2 Teddy Ebner
3 Percy Bray
4 Vapor Neil
no jams awarded, 3 dogs picked up.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Stinger and Snerdley, open and amateur winners, Both littermates out of Tiger and Rainy. Big Congrats.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have the Derby Results?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

For Derby I only know 2nd and 4th were littermates
Babe, owned by Sherry and Milton McClure, she was 2nd
and made the Derby list - big congratulations 
to Team Farmer, Sherry, and Milton. Sister Mavis
was 4th! Both run by Danny Farmer and bred by Carole Robison!
Congrats to all!
Hopefully someone else knows 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

# 19 Jack 
# 21 Babe
# 6 Trooper
# 8 Mavis

RJ #7
Jams 3, 17, 18, 2

First and third are litter mates as well

All 4 of those dogs appear to be really special..


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

# 18 is Rita. Rita and Rick Stawski -- what a combo. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have the results for the Q?


----------



## PamelaP (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the post


----------

